# 2007 Jetta Suspension Squeak



## tcVW (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5 (Wolfsburg) with 20,000 miles. Recently when it started getting cold, it will make this squeak/grinding noise from the front suspension when I go over speed bumps when I first start it in the morning. It gets better when the car has warmed up, but never totally goes away. It did not do this all last winter. I took it in to VW and they said the swaybar bushings had no grease, put some on, and sent me on my way. They also said this is normal when it gets cold. Is this really normal? I am concerned since it has never done this before - and it was a lot colder last winter. Thanks.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Jetta Suspension Squeak (tcVW)*

it does the same thing in my rabbit. i guess ill have to go to the dealer to see what they say.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Jetta Suspension Squeak (07bunny)*

it's normal, they all have squeaky suspension in cold weather. nothing to worry about


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Jetta Suspension Squeak (tcVW)*

Normal.


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

My Wolfsburg 07 also does the same thing. If you find out how to fix it please tell. My dealer can not fix any thing and you know that when they say "They all do that?"


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (mrbill3322)*

My friend with a 2.5 Jetta had the same thing. Going to the dealer on Tuesday. They found some warn bushings in the suspension. It started as creaking/squeaking noises. 
Will be replaced under warranty.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (AHTOXA)*

yes its normal. happens in my MKIV too. i thought it was because the roads here were too bad


----------



## tcVW (Dec 26, 2007)

Just to follow up, I did take my car back to the dealer and to an independent VW-only mechanic for its 20K service and they both said the sound is normal. The dealer inspected the bushings and said they look fine and the sound is because it is so cold outside (0-20F every night for the last few weeks).


----------



## Turb0Chipped (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (tcVW)*

front control arm bushings are most likely the cause, shock absorbers are noisy from the start (new car) but gets better with mileage (or u just get used to it)... also cold weather never helps moving parts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (Turb0Chipped)*

As long as it goes away you are good. 
Be glad you do not have a MKIV. The stock front swaybar bushings lasted MAYBE 30k miles on the MKIV, after that they made the front end sound like it had 100k miles on it. My '03 Golf sounded like a pile (during all weather conditions) at 30k miles, my '06 Jetta front end makes no noises unless its mid 30's or lower.....then the sounds go away after a few miles. 
I love this car!


----------



## Platinumwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Jetta Suspension Squeak (tcVW)*

Same problem, but my wolfsburg only has 8300 miles. the service manager said it's NORMAL.......bull****! I bought a brand new car, there should be no squeeks!







She also said the same thing about my breaks squeeking........Oh Yeah...it's normal! ......I smell bull****!


----------

